# Battery Drain? Or normal?



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, so I've realized, with pretty good use (well, extreme use I guess, not letting it leave my hand for more than maybe 10 minutes) my Bionic uses ~12% Battery every hour.

With moderate use, itll use about 9%-10% of battery every hour.

I've read of people having uptime of like 15-16 hours with like 30% left ...

I do have 2 batteries, they both act the same, is my drain normal or no?

BTW, I have 2 standard batteries, no extended.

Just curious, thanks!


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Sounds normal. I get about 8-12 depending on how much I use it on one battery

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## moondrius (Jun 23, 2011)

My first Bionic was overheating and would drain like that or higher. My new one has been getting me through the day with around 50% battery life. Right now I am 21 hours with 50% left on 4g the whole time with the regular battery. If you are feeling any heat that could be the cause of it.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

moondrius said:


> My first Bionic was overheating and would drain like that or higher. My new one has been getting me through the day with around 50% battery life. Right now I am 21 hours with 50% left on 4g the whole time with the regular battery. If you are feeling any heat that could be the cause of it.


Whoa, I don't even know if I would get that in Airplane Mode lmao. I guess the crap I have running in the background contributes to it.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yikes.... 14% down in 54 minutes? Haven't even used it that much this morning....


----------



## Fyrjammer (Oct 7, 2011)

Average 10 hrs with semi heavy use. I found that 4g sticks battery juice like a vampire. I shut the 4g off unless I know I'm going to do some heavy data work.


----------

